# 262112 ICT Security Specialist satisfied



## shesma (Sep 24, 2010)

Dear All,

I have just received a my assessment result from ACS. I satisfied the requirements for ANZSCO 262112 (ICT Security Specialist) group A. Is any one aware of an Australian province that requires this job? Is there an effective way to test that?

Thanks and best regards,


----------



## polashbu (Feb 17, 2010)

congrats shesma

only in "Australian Capital Territory's" OCCUPATION LIST your job is listed and their IELTS requirements is 7 in each brand.

New South Wales,South Australia,Western Australia not yet declared their SOL.





shesma said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have just received a my assessment result from ACS. I satisfied the requirements for ANZSCO 262112 (ICT Security Specialist) group A. Is any one aware of an Australian province that requires this job? Is there an effective way to test that?
> 
> Thanks and best regards,


----------



## desperateBoi (Dec 2, 2010)

victoria is one of them too.

btw when did you applied for assessment?


----------



## shesma (Sep 24, 2010)

30th Sep.


----------



## polashbu (Feb 17, 2010)

ANZSCO Code:262112 is not in Victorian Government State Sponsorship
Eligibility List



desperateBoi said:


> victoria is one of them too.
> 
> btw when did you applied for assessment?


----------



## desperateBoi (Dec 2, 2010)

polashbu said:


> ANZSCO Code:262112 is not in Victorian Government State Sponsorship
> Eligibility List


Victorian State Sponsorship List of Skilled Occupations - Live in Victoria - Live in Victoria


----------



## desperateBoi (Dec 2, 2010)

shesma said:


> 30th Sep.


congratulations shesma. i've submitted mine on 18 Oct... hope to get positive result


----------



## polashbu (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks desperateBoi for the link.i was checking their old list published in November. that time "ICT Security Specialist" was not listed.




desperateBoi said:


> Victorian State Sponsorship List of Skilled Occupations - Live in Victoria - Live in Victoria


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

shesma said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have just received a my assessment result from ACS. I satisfied the requirements for ANZSCO 262112 (ICT Security Specialist) group A. Is any one aware of an Australian province that requires this job? Is there an effective way to test that?
> 
> Thanks and best regards,



Victoria also included this ANZSCO code


----------



## Alex_2011 (Sep 29, 2011)

shesma said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have just received a my assessment result from ACS. I satisfied the requirements for ANZSCO 262112 (ICT Security Specialist) group A. Is any one aware of an Australian province that requires this job? Is there an effective way to test that?
> 
> Thanks and best regards,


Hello Shesma, Can you tell me what papers I shall submit for ICT Security Specialist.. I have been working in IT security field for 7 years. Do I have to provide them certain certificates or just mention how many years of experience I have and what products I have worked on? I hope you can help me and let me know what papers that I need to get a successful assessment from ACS for this job code. I hope at least you tell me what papers you submitted to them. Thank you..


----------

